# [Review] Antec Dark Fleet DF-35



## 4Kerner (11. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Danksagungen*Für die freundliche Bereitstellung des Testsamples möchte ich mich an dieser Stelle sehr herzlich bei Antec, besonders bei Christoph, bedanken!

- Zur Antec Homepage -​*Inhaltsverzeichnis*Dies ist ein interaktives Inhaltsverzeichnis. Beim Anklicken des jeweiligen Menüpunktes gelangt man direkt zum gewünschten Kapitel. Am Ende eines jeden Kapitels gibt es einen Link, mit dem man hierher zurückkehrt. Alternativ kann man auch die Zurück-Taste des Browsers oder der Maus benutzen.
Zudem lassen sich die Bilder in den einzelnen Kapiteln alle per Mausklick vergrößern.

Einleitung
Technische Daten
Erster Eindruck
Design
Optik
Innenraum
 
Betrieb
Einbau der Komponenten
Testszenario
Airflow
Maximale Länge der Grafikkarte
Maximale Höhe des CPU-Kühlers
Subjektive Lautstärke
 
Qualitätseindruck
Fazit
Weiterführende Links
​*
**1. Einleitung*Auf der CeBIT präsentierte Antec im März diesen Jahres die neue  Gehäuse Serie „Dark Fleet“ – zu Deutsch: „Dunkle Flotte“. Zu ihr gehören  ein Big-Tower und drei Midi-Tower, welche sich durch neuartige Details  auszeichnen sollen. Eins davon ist das von Antec patentierte  Fleet-Release, was einen bequemeren Zugang zu den internen Laufwerken  ermöglicht, ein weiteres ein externer 2,5 Zoll Laufwerksschacht -   Fleet-Swap genannt.
  In diesem Test wird das Antec DF-35 genauer unter die Lupe genommen.  Ob die zuvor genannten Features diesem Gehäuse zu einem gelungenen  Gesamtpaket verhelfen, darüber wird dieser Test Aufschluss geben.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​​*
**2. Technische Daten*

 *Gehäusetyp:* Midi-Tower
 *Abmessungen* (in mm)
Breite: 198
Höhe: 485
Länge: 486​
 *Gewicht:* ca. 7 kg
 *Netzteilposition:* unten
 *Anzahl der Einbauschächte*
5,25 Zoll extern: 3
                  3,5 Zoll (intern / extern): 6 / 1
                  2,5 Zoll (intern / extern): 1 / 1​
 *Gehäuselüfter*
Vorinstalliert:


                                  120mm: 3 (2x weiße LED-Lüfter vorne, 1x weißer TwoCool™ LED-Lüfter hinten)
                                  140mm: 1 (1x TwoCool™ Lüfter hinten oben)
 Zusätzlich optional:


                                  120mm: 1 (1x Seitenwand)
 Maximale Lüfteranzahl: 5​
 *Frontpanel-Anschlüsse*
2x USB 2.0
                  2x 3,5mm Klinkenbuchse​
 *Besonderheiten*
2x Zugangstüren in der Front
                  2x waschbare Luftfilter
                  2,5 Zoll SATA Hot-Swap-Einschub (SSD kompatibel)
                  CPU-CutOut (zur einfachen Installation von CPU-Kühlern)
                  Schwarze Innenlackierung
                  Seitenfenster
                  Diebstahlsicherung
                  Lüftersteuerung​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​​
*3. Erster Eindruck*Das DF-35 wird in einem Karton geliefert, auf dem neben einigen Impressionen des Midi-Towers selbst alle wichtigen Features reichlich bebildert veranschaulicht werden.
  Die drei wichtigsten Besonderheiten – der obere 2,5 Zoll Hot-Swap-Einschub, die zwei Fleet-Release Zugangstüren für den Zugriff der internen Laufwerke, die sich mit Fleet-Swap rasch austauschen lassen - befinden sich frontal auf der Verpackung.
  Rückseitig können die Spezifikationen des Gehäuses übernommen werden.

  Vor Stößen geschützt durch umfangreiche Polsterungen findet der Käufer das DF-35 innerhalb des Kartons vor.
  Außerdem werden mit Hilfe von Klebefolie die transparenten Kunststoffteile an der Seitenwand und oben am Hot-Swap-Slot vor Kratzern geschützt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
  Im Lieferumfang befinden sich eine Produktbeschreibung, zwei Kabelbinder, die üblichen Schrauben für den Einbau der Hardware sowie eine kurze Einleitung für die Befestigung von einer 2,5 Zoll Festplatte am Gehäuseboden mit zusätzlich  beiliegenden Schrauben und Gummientkopplern.
  Eine vollständige Anleitung wird nicht mitgeliefert, sondern diese kann bei Bedarf von der Antec Homepage heruntergeladen werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*4. Design**
**Optik*
  Nachdem das DF-35 von den Schutzvorrichtungen befreit worden ist, erblickt man einen industriell aggressiven Midi-Tower. Zwar ist über das Aussehen wie immer zu streiten, meiner Meinung nach ist das Design aber ziemlich gelungen, auch weil den meisten Designelementen nützliche Funktionen zugeordnet wurden (dazu später aber mehr).
  Frontal dominiert schwarzer Kunststoff, der im Mittel- und Hinterteil jedoch kaum mehr aufzufinden ist. Dort wurde nämlich ziemlich leichtes, aber dennoch sehr verwindungssteifes Stahl verwendet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
  Die zwei weißen Lüfter wurden in sogenannten Fleet-Release-Türen untergebracht, die sich unabhängig voneinander öffnen lassen und einen schnellen Zugriff ins Innere des Gehäuses ermöglichen sollen.
  Außerdem befindet sich an jedem dieser Fleet-Release-Zugänge ein kleiner dezenter Regler, welcher die daran hängenden 120 Millimeter Lüfter stufenlos auf die gewünschte Geschwindigkeit bringen kann.
  Vor Staub wird die Hardware durch waschbare Staubfilter geschützt, welche sich ebenso in die multifunktionellen Zugangstüren einsetzen lassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
  Oberhalb dessen befinden sich ein 3,5 Zoll und drei 5,25 Zoll Laufwerkseinschübe. Während der 3,5 Zoll Schacht frei zugänglich ist, werden die größeren durch X-förmige Kunststoffklappen verschlossen, welche zwar unbeabsichtigten Zugriff auf die Laufwerke verhindern, jedoch auch Nachteile mit sich bringen können.
  Falls nämlich Lüftersteuerungen mit abstehendem Regler oder Display verbaut werden sollen, müssen die Blenden teilweise offen bleiben, wodurch weiterer Platz für das Gehäuse eingeplant werden muss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
  Das Input/Output-Panel wurde vorne angebracht, was die Verwendung von USB-Sticks auch möglich macht, wenn das Gehäuse unter einer Tischplatte oder ähnlichem untergebracht wurde.
  Antec hat dem DF-35 nur zwei USB 2.0 Anschlüsse und ebenso viele 3,5 Millimeter Klinkenbuchsen spendiert. Firewire oder eSATA wurden gänzlich weggelassen, ein USB 3.0-Steckplatz befindet sich nur beim Big-Tower DF-85 der Dark Fleet Produktserie.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
  Oben, zwischen dem Power- und dem Resetswitch wurde ein Hot-Swap-Slot integriert, in dem 2,5 Zoll SATA-Festplatten Platz finden und blitzschnell ausgetauscht werden können. Die Abdeckung ist transparent, vermutlich ein Design-Element, vielleicht aber auch zur sofortigen Überprüfung, ob schon eine SSD oder HDD in dem Schacht installiert wurde. Jedoch befinden sich nicht nur auf der Oberseite Hot-Swap-Einschübe, sondern auch im Inneren des Gehäuses lassen sich 3,5 Zoll Festplatten ohne Verschraubung rasch austauschen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Rückseitig findet man oberhalb erneut eine kleine Lüftersteuerung vor, diesmal ist sie aber zweistufig und regelt die hinteren beiden, 120 und 140 Millimeter großen Ventilatoren. Der kleinere der beiden Lüfter ist wie die beiden vorderen mit weißen Lüfterblättern ausgestattet und leuchtet im Betrieb weiß, während das 14 Zentimeter Pendant auf Grund des einheitlichen schwarz keinerlei Blicke auf sich zieht.
  Wer eine externe Wasserkühlung verbauen möchte, der muss zuerst die vorgestanzten Ausnehmungen entfernen, um danach die Schläuche durch die Löcher führen zu können.
  Ansonsten fällt noch die I/O-Blende auf, die mitgeliefert wurde, obwohl moderne Mainboards dermaßen individuell sind, dass diese wohl sowieso ausgetauscht werden muss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ *
**Innenraum*
  Auch im Innenraum wurde dem DF-35 von Antec passend zur äußeren Optik eine hochwertige schwarze Lackierung spendiert.
  Der vordere Teil des Gehäuses wurde ganz den Laufwerken gewidmet. Oben finden die drei 5,25 und ein 3,5 Zoll Laufwerk Platz, weiter unten lassen sich die 3,5 Zoll Festplatten verbauen. Es passen bis zu 6 3,5 Zoll HDDs ins Gehäuseinnere. Zwei davon sind hot-swap-fähig und frei positionierbar.
  Für eine 2,5 Zoll Solid State Disk (SSD) wurde ein Platz auf dem Gehäuseboden reserviert.
  Insgesamt lassen sich also maximal 11 Laufwerke ins DF-35 unterbringen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
  Das Netzteil wird ebenso unten auf dem Gehäuseboden verschraubt. Es wird dabei nur leicht entkoppelt. Aussparungen für die Verkabelung hinter dem Mainboard gibt es nicht, dafür kann der Besitzer des DF-35 auf reichlich Stauraum vorne neben dem Mainboardtray zurückgreifen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
  Schnellspanner und werkzeuglose Montage-Elemente sucht man beim DF-35 beinahe vergeblich. Einzig die Festplatten lassen sich per Thumb-Srews  fixieren, wahlweise kann man bei den Hot-Swap-Bays auf die Verschraubung auch komplett verzichten, wenn der PC nicht dauernd bewegt wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
  Um den Einbau von CPU-Kühlern zu vereinfachen, welche an der Hauptplatine rückseitig verschraubt werden müssen, hat Antec ein riesiges Loch am Motherboard-Tray integriert, sodass das dieses bei jedem Kühlerwechsel nicht ausgebaut werden muss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*5. Betrieb**
**Einbau der Komponenten*
  Da genügend Raum im DF-35 vorhanden ist, ist die Reihenfolge des Einbaus der Hardware ziemlich egal. Meinen persönlichen Ablauf des Einbaus der Komponenten werde ich im Folgenden näher erläutern und gleichzeitig auf Besonderheiten beziehungsweise Schwierigkeiten hinweisen.

  Zuerst einmal habe ich ein DVD-Laufwerk verbaut. Nachdem man die x-förmigen Blenden mit einem leichten Fingerdruck geöffnet hat, muss man eine Metallabdeckung im Inneren entfernen und danach vorsichtig die vordere Konstoffabdeckung herausnehmen. Anschließend muss man das Laufwerk nur noch verschrauben und die Blende wieder verschließen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
  Um eine Festplatte zu installieren, werden vorab die Fleet-Release-Zugangstüren auf derselben Weise wie die Blende für die Laufwerke geöffnet. Dann ändert man bei Bedarf die Lage der Fleet-Swap-Bays, indem man die beiden Schrauben löst und die Haken auf der anderen Seite in die entsprechenden Löcher steckt.
  Nun wird die Hard Disk Drive in die entsprechende Etage geschoben, bis sie die Strom- und SATA-Anschlüsse erreicht hat.
  Alternativ kann man auch auf eine Verschraubung der HDD zurückgreifen. Hierzu wird die Festplatte in der jeweiligen Höhe mit Thumb-Screws, welche sich ohne Schraubenzieher festdrehen lassen, fixiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
  Gehen wir jetzt zum Einbau der Hauptplatine über.
  Primär sollte man beachten, dass im Auslieferungszustand nur sechs der neun Abstandshalter auf dem Mainboard-Tray befestigt wurden, sodass die drei weiteren vor dem Einbau des Motherboards reingedreht werden müssen.
  Ist dies erledigt, geht man dazu über, die ausgestanzte I/O-Blende herauszubrechen, um danach die vom Mainboard mitgelieferte einzusetzen.
  Hat man diesen Schritt vollendet, folgt das Einsetzen des Motherboards und die Verschraubung mit den Abstandshaltern.
  Möchte man den Kühler wechseln, während die Hauptplatine montiert ist, wird sich das große CPU-CutOut an der Rückseite als große Hilfe erweisen.
  Damit die Grafikkarte verbaut werden kann, muss die jeweilige Anzahl an Slotblenden, welche sich leider nicht wiederverwenden lassen, vom Gehäuseblech getrennt werden. Erst dann kann die GPU eingesetzt und verschraubt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
  Schlussendlich bin ich dazu übergegangen das Netzteil in das System zu integrieren.
  Dazu gilt es sich im Vorab darüber Gedanken zu machen, aus welcher Richtung der Ventilator die Luft ansaugen soll. Eine Montage zum Boden hin, sollte auf Grund des genügenden Abstands zum Gehäuseblech keine Temperaturprobleme hervorrufen, obwohl kein Loch zur Frischluftzufuhr an der Stelle des Netzteils vorhanden ist. Trotzdem empfehle ich das Netzteil mit dem Lüfter nach oben auszurichten.
  Zuletzt muss man den Stromversorger nur noch einsetzen und an der Rückseite verschrauben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
  Doch ganz fertig ist man mit dem Einbau dann doch nicht, es fehlt nämlich noch die Verkabelung. Diese gestaltet sich etwas komplizierter als nötig, denn die Kabelstränge lassen sich nicht hinter das Mainboard-Tray verlegen. Deshalb befindet sich ein großer Kabelknäuel zwischen Netzteil und Festplatten, den Rest kann man wie schon erwähnt neben vorne neben dem Mainboard-Tray, rechts neben den Laufwerksschächten unterbringen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
  Wir ihr seht, gestaltet sich der Einbau der Komponenten ziemlich einfach. Bei der Montage konnte ich zudem keinerlei Schnittkanten feststellen, was die hohe Qualität dieses Antec Produkts verdeutlicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*
**Testszenario*
In den folgenden Testdurchläufen wird die Qualität des Kühlkonzepts ermittelt, in dem die Temperaturen der Hardware in verschiedenen Lastzuständen abgelesen werden.
Sie werden aus den Chiptemperaturen abzüglich der Raumtemperatur ermittelt (beim Prozessor wird davor noch das arithmetische Mittel der Kerntemperaturen ermittelt).
Gekühlt von einem Prolimatech Armageddon „Wind Edition“ wird ein Intel Core 2 Duo E8400, dessen VCore auf 1,25 Volt festgesetzt wurde und mit Prime95 eine 100%ige Auslastung erreicht. Ausgelesen wird dessen Temperatur mit Hilfe der Software "Hardware Monitor" von CPUID. Weiters wird dem System mit der Sapphire TOXIC HD4870 eingeheizt, die durch Furmark auf eine 100%ige Auslastung gebracht wird und mit einer Lüftergeschwindigkeit von 8% (1000 U/Min) die Hitze im geschlossenen Gehäuse verteilt.
Die Belüftung wird von den im Gehäuse vormontierten Standardlüftern übernommen.
Mit Strom versorgt werden die Komponenten mit dem Enermax Modu82+ 525W.

Ein Testdurchlauf dauert 30 Minuten. Wird innerhalb dieser halben Stunde eine kritische Temperatur von einer der Komponenten erreicht, so ist das Gehäuse in diesem Testlauf durchgefallen und die Temperaturwerte werden nicht in die Diagramme eingetragen.

Im Folgenden findet ihr die Liste der verwendeten Hardware, die ich zuvor näher erläutert habe:

 CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 (@ 3600 MHz, 1,25 VCore)
 Kühler: Prolimatech Armageddon „Wind Edition“
 Grafikkarte: Sapphire TOXIC Radeon HD4870, 1024 MB
 Mainboard: GigaByte GA-EP45-UD3 Rev. 1.0
 Arbeitsspeicher: OCZ Platinum XTC Edition 4GB DDR2-1066
 Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar Blue 640GB
 Netzteil: Enermax Modu82+ 525W



*
**Airflow*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Die Temperaturen übertreffen die des Cooler Master-Gehäuses sowohl im Idle als auch im Worst-Case-Szenario zum Teil deutlich. Dies liegt aber hauptsächlich an den vier Lüftern, denn im Centurion 590 sind nur halb so viele verbaut.
  Aber auch die Drehzahl der Lüfter beim DF-35 ist auf der Stufe „high“ auch ein gutes Stück höher, als beim Konkurrenten dieses Tests.
  Trotzdem kann man sagen, dass das Antec Pendant selbst schon im Auslieferungszustand über einen gewaltigen Airflow verfügt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ *
**Maximale Länge der Grafikkarte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Bis auf die aktuelle High-End Dual-GPU Grafikkarte HD 5970 aus dem Hause ATI, kann das Antec DF-35 alle modernen Grafikkarten aufnehmen.
  Auch wenn die Platine nur bis zu 292 Millimeter lang sein darf, haben die Stromstecker dahinter immer noch mehr als genug Platz.
*
**Maximale Höhe des CPU-Kühlers*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Wenn der Flüssigmetallkühler Superleggera von Danamics verwendet werden soll, muss die Seitenwand des DF-35 offen bleiben. Ansonsten ist das Gehäuse breit genug, um alle gängigen CPU-Kühler aufnehmen zu können.

*
**Subjektive Lautstärke*
Allgemein kann man grob sagen, dass ein Luftrauschen die Geräuschkulisse dominiert. Während dieses Rauschen auf niedrigster Lüfterstufe nur mit Schwierigkeiten wahrnehmbar ist, sind die Lüfter bei höchster Drehzahl unüberhörbar. Trotzdem sind selbst bei höchster Lüfterdrehzahl kaum Motorgeräusche zu vernehmen.
  Dank der eingebauten Lüftersteuerung ist es dem Benutzer überlassen, ob dieser eher Kühlleistung oder einen leisen Betrieb bevorzugt, denn gerade bei LAN-Partys kann das letzte Quäntchen an Kühlleistung den Ausschlag über einen stabilen Betrieb des PCs in den meist stickigen, warmen Räumen geben.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*6. Qualitätseindruck*Das Antec DF-35 hinterlässt insgesamt einen hohen qualitativen Eindruck. Obwohl das Gehäuse mit 7 Kilogramm für ein Stahl-Case ziemlich leicht ist, hat es trotzdem eine ausgesprochen hohe Verwindungssteifigkeit.
  Zugleich ist die Verarbeitung auf höchstem Niveau, denn es sind keine unregelmäßig großen Spaltmaße vorhanden und auch Vibrationen bleiben beim Betrieb der Lüfter und der Festplatte aus.
  Die Lackierung erwies sich ebenso als relativ kratzfest, einzig beim Schrauben eindrehen  entstanden kleinste Kratzer.
  Abgerundet wird dieser Eindruck, indem beim Einbau keinerlei Verletzungsgefahr durch scharfe Kanten besteht.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*7. Fazit*Du möchtest alle deine Festplatten verschiedener Größen in ein Gehäuse unterbringen? Du brauchst brachiale Kühlleistung (zum Beispiel auf LAN-Partys)? Dir ist hohe Qualität beim Kauf Deines Gehäuses wichtig?
  Wenn dies Deine Ansprüche an ein Gehäuse sind, dann hat die Suche nach einer Unterbringung für Deine Hardware ein Ende, denn das DF-35 vereint diese Fähigkeiten mit tollen Detaillösungen miteinander.
  Die Fleet-Release Zugangstüren mit den herausnehmbaren Staubfiltern und den integrierten Drehzahlreglern ermöglichen direkten Zugriff auf die intern verbauten 3,5 Zoll Festplatten. Für niedrige Chiptemperaturen sorgen die vier vorinstallierten Lüfter, und mit einer qualitativ hochwertigen Verarbeitung sowie mit leichtem aber stabilen Blech sollte das Gehäuse beim potentiellen Käufer gut punkten können.

  Dieser muss leider aber auch mit einigen wenigen Mäkeln leben können. Beispielsweise ist da das Kabelmanagement zu nennen, denn hinter dem Mainboard-Tray können die Kabel nicht vor Blicken geschützt werden.
  Auch müssen die Front-Blenden bei Lüftersteuerungen mit weit abstehenden Reglern offen bleiben und Silent-Enthusiasten werden wahrscheinlich die mitgelieferten Lüfter austauschen, weil diese auf niedrigstem Drehzahl-Niveau immer noch leicht hörbar bleiben.

  Trotz der Kritikpunkte hat Antec mit dem Midi-Tower DF-35 ein gelungenes Gehäuse präsentiert, welches für einen angemessenen Preis von ungefähr 94€ (Stand: 10. Oktober 2010) den Besitzer wechselt.
*Pro*
+ Kühlleistung
+ eingebaute Lüftersteuerung
+ Verarbeitung
+ viel Stauraum für Festplatten
+ geringes Gewicht
*Contra*
- Kabelmanagement
- Slotblenden nicht wiederverwendbar
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​​
*8. Weiterführende Links*Antec Homepage
Informationen über das Antec DF-35
Das Antec DF-35 im Preisvergleich
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
Fragen, Anregungen und konstruktive Kritik sind immer  herzlich  willkommen, damit ich meinen Testablauf weiter optimieren  kann! Vielen Dank, dass ihr bis hierher gelesen habt!​


----------



## Pixy (13. Oktober 2010)

Wirklich ein sehr sehr nettes Review und auch die Bilder dazu.
Deiner Arbeit in Ehren, aber das ist mit Abstand das hässlichste Gehäuse was ich seit langem sehen durfte.

Nichts gegen Antec, das Model davor war wirklich Klasse und sah auch gut aus. Aber das Dark Fleet ist in meinen Augen kein hübscher Tower.

Besser negative Werbung als gar keine Werbung.


----------



## Shi (13. Oktober 2010)

Gutes Review, aber grässliches Case xD


----------



## 4Kerner (15. Oktober 2010)

Danke, ihr beiden für das Lob! 

Stil und Optik ist ja wie immer Geschmackssache. Die Bilder, die im Internet kursieren, haben mich auch nicht so recht überzeugen können, aber live sieht das Gehäuse um einiges besser aus.
Trotzdem denke ich, dass Antec sich für eure Meinungen interessieren wird, damit zukünftige Gehäuse an die Kundengeschmäcker angepasst werden. 
Hoffentlich werden dabei die nützlichen Features, welche das Gehäuse äußerst praktisch machen, beibehalten.


----------



## Mirart (16. Oktober 2010)

Ein sehr guter, ausführlicher Test. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Mr-Abe-Simpson (19. Oktober 2010)

Interessantes Review... hast dir ja echt viel Mühe gemacht!


----------



## 4Kerner (27. Oktober 2010)

@ Mirart & Mr-Abe-Simpson:
Danke, für das positive Feedback!


----------



## thoeg (12. Januar 2011)

also soo schlecht sieht das aber jetzt nich aus ich hab schon schlechtere designs gesehen

toller test übrigens


----------

